
Coding Machines (2009) - vermilingua
https://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/coding-machines/
======
faitswulff
Don't want to ruin it, but I didn't expect this to be a narrative. Chilling
and extremely hacker-oriented!

~~~
tjchear
Oh boy I thought the same. I had a sinking feeling until I realized it's a
story.

------
knolax
This was a great read. The first part reminded me of "On Trusting Trust" but
obviously it's just one part of the narrative. This and I, Rowboat are
probably one of the few sci-fi pieces I've ever read that didn't feel overly
abstract or vague. I hope hard "computer science fiction" like this will
become a genre of its own in the future.

~~~
saagarjha
Shh, don't spoil it :)

------
obituary_latte
Great story. Only hiccup I saw was that he mentioned the patio was always
usable due to their location but towards the end he said it was “enclosed”.
Are there enclosed patios still susceptible to weather?

~~~
cicero
Enclosed patios provide some protection from the weather, but they are not the
same as the insulated interior of a modern house. I've been to a house in
Texas that had an enclosed patio that was unusable in the heat of summer. It
acted like a hothouse.

------
gregfjohnson
In his Turing talk Dennis Richey discusses similar issues. It is a great read.
Here's a link to it:
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rdriley/487/papers/Thompson_1984_Ref...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rdriley/487/papers/Thompson_1984_ReflectionsonTrustingTrust.pdf)

------
weeber
I like the minimalist design of the website :)

------
BubRoss
This is someone advertising their ebook they are selling on Amazon. You
probably didn't know that from the title, because it doesn't tell you
anything.

~~~
saagarjha
And you can read it on the website too. The title doesn’t tell you anything
because if I linked the paper it’s referencing it’d spoil the story too.

~~~
knolax
Is the ebook the same as TFA or is there more in the ebook?

~~~
saagarjha
Based on the number of pages I'd guess that they're the same.

